# lm_sensors config for ADT7490

## gaebb3r

With kernel 2.6.33 there's native support for the ADT7490 chip of the Intel DX58SO mainboard.

Now it works absolutely perfect but I don't have any clue which sensor belongs to which location on the mainboard.

Here's the output:

```
mw@agph ~ $ sensors

adt7490-i2c-0-2e   

Adapter: SMBus I801 adapter at 3000

in0:         +1.12 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +3.31 V)   

Vcore:       +0.96 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +2.99 V)

+3.3V:       +3.27 V  (min =  +2.96 V, max =  +3.61 V)

+5V:         +5.17 V  (min =  +4.48 V, max =  +5.50 V)

+12V:       +12.00 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max = +15.69 V)

in5:         +2.34 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +4.48 V)

fan1:        822 RPM  (min =    0 RPM)

fan2:          0 RPM  (min =    0 RPM)

fan3:        505 RPM  (min =    0 RPM)

fan4:          0 RPM  (min =    0 RPM)

temp1:       +66.8°C  (low  = -127.0°C, high = +127.0°C)

                      (crit = +103.0°C, hyst = +103.0°C)

M/B Temp:    +41.0°C  (low  = -127.0°C, high = +127.0°C)

                      (crit = +65.0°C, hyst = +61.0°C)

temp3:       +43.8°C  (low  = -127.0°C, high = +127.0°C)

                      (crit = +65.0°C, hyst = +61.0°C)

coretemp-isa-0000

Adapter: ISA adapter

Core 0:      +43.0°C  (high = +80.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)

coretemp-isa-0001

Adapter: ISA adapter

Core 1:      +37.0°C  (high = +80.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)

coretemp-isa-0002

Adapter: ISA adapter

Core 2:      +43.0°C  (high = +80.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)

coretemp-isa-0003

Adapter: ISA adapter

Core 3:      +39.0°C  (high = +80.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)
```

I didn't find anythin on the lm_sensor's website nor in other forums. Is there anybody out there who was having the same problem as I have right now?   :Smile: 

Many thanks...

----------

## Telemin

Do a little research for the community?  Boot to windoze and use some other sensors program to get some known values to match back the the readings from lm_sensors.  Then you can give the info back to the lm_sensors project.

----------

## Telemin

Hi again,

while sitting up late and procrastinating a bit I did some googling and came across a spec sheet from intel for your motherboard pdf here.

From this I would suggest that the CPU die diode is reporting as temp3, as it agrees with one of the readings for each pair of sensors, (diode and thermistor) from the cpu itself.

Then I would probably suggest that temp1 is the northbridge, what intel have called the IOH (I/O Hub I guess?) and that leaves the M/B temp to be the southbridge temperature.

I hope this is of use to you.  Linux hardware monitoring is a personal bugbear of mine as I have never got the H/W sensors working in a single PC I have owned [/url]to date.  Personally I feel this is an area that needs standardisation from manufacturers, perhaps through an acpi interface or some similar method so that hardware sensor data can be easily, reliably and accurately obtained.

-Telemin-

----------

